

Wikipedia deletion request: monkey self portrait - ern
http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Commons%3ADeletion_requests%2FFile%3AMacaca_nigra_self-portrait_%28rotated_and_cropped%29.jpg

======
spott
I think greater issues need to be kept in mind in this discussion: does the
keeping of the photo, and the damage that does both fiscally for the owner,
and reputation wise for Wikipedia outweigh the benefit of having the photo on
wikipedia?

I honestly can't think of a strong compelling reason that this photo needs to
be kept.

